# Annoying internet redirect bug



## Mjh302 (Oct 20, 2007)

It's professionals like you that make my world so much easier! thanks!

I seem to have a browser bug. Everytime I try to go to a page like trend micro or microsoft it redirects me to some stupid ad page or search engine.When I try to go to trendMicro.com either directly from the address bar or a link, first I see something like asiouqg......in the address bar and then it'll redirect me to a page like "www.feellikeme.net" I'm currently using Spysweeper to protect my homepage. Non of the popup blockers work. I've tried a few removals (Superantispyware, Spysweeper, Vundofix...) and to no avail. I usually use IE 7 and when I try to use firefox, I click it and nothing happens. I have WinXpSp2 and I want to get everything as clean as possible before i Get Sp3. I have three comps on a network so I use those ones to download any material I need and transfer it. So heres my hijack this log. I'll be home for the next three hours so If you respond between now and then (and I know your busy) I'll be able to post updates or any more information you require. Again thanks!!!

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 2:21:33 AM, on 6/28/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16640)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\netdde.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
c:\Program Files\Darwin Streaming Server\DarwinStreamingServer.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Uniblue\RegistryBooster 2\RegistryBooster.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SSU.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://google.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://google.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://shell.windows.com/fileassoc/0...ir.asp?Ext=pdf
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {A5B43A77-4959-4ECE-82DA-D854C67135C4} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {C4C560B5-5B7C-49A3-9633-D0E61CF28C31} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Comcast Toolbar - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-93BE-BE2DF4D9AE29} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMCAS~1\COMCAS~1.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe /startintray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uniblue RegistryBooster 2] "C:\Program Files\Uniblue\RegistryBooster 2\RegistryBooster.exe" /S
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM Toolbar - {3369AF0D-62E9-4bda-8103-B4C75499B578} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AIM Toolbar 5.0\aoltb.dll
O9 - Extra button: HP Clipbook - {58ECB495-38F0-49cb-A538-10282ABF65E7} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_extensions.dll
O9 - Extra button: HP Smart Select - {700259D7-1666-479a-93B1-3250410481E8} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_extensions.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {1663B0BC-2CCE-4227-99BB-6E8B34FAC9E4} (COPPDetector Control) - https://drm.bittorrent.com/toaster/a...PPDetector.cab
O16 - DPF: {1A1F56AA-3401-46F9-B277-D57F3421F821} (FunGamesLoader Object) - http://gsn.worldwinner.com/games/v47...amesLoader.cab
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.exe.imgfarm.com/images/noc...1.0.0.15-3.exe
O16 - DPF: {2E28242B-A689-11D4-80F2-0040266CBB8D} (KX-HCM10 Control) - http://hangercam.me.calpoly.edu/kxhcm10.ocx
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {37DF41B2-61DB-4CAC-A755-CFB3C7EE7F40} - http://esupport.aol.com/help/acp2/en...ach_core_1.cab
O16 - DPF: {42D06124-98A2-47EC-8098-3778B58CE7D5} (SupportSoft External Control) - https://actsvr.comcastonline.com/tec...20Controls.cab
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} - http://aolcc.aol.com/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1D0C59-5ECC-4028-87F3-482191D2230F} - http://152.1.131.130/activex/AMC.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D86DDB5-BDF9-441B-9E9E-D4730F4EE499} - http://download.bitdefender.com/reso...an8/oscan8.cab
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - https://scan.safety.live.com/resourc...scbase3401.cab
O16 - DPF: {615F158E-D5CA-422F-A8E7-F6A5EED7063B} (Bejeweled Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/v46.../bejeweled.cab
O16 - DPF: {64311111-1111-1121-1111-111191113457} -
O16 - DPF: {6BEA1C48-1850-486C-8F58-C7354BA3165E} (Install Class) - http://updates.lifescapeinc.com/inst...l/pinstall.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsof...?1184222438420
O16 - DPF: {745395C8-D0E1-4227-8586-624CA9A10A8D} (AxisMediaControl Class) - http://64.84.107.59/activex/AMC.cab
O16 - DPF: {8A94C905-FF9D-43B6-8708-F0F22D22B1CB} (Wwlaunch Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/shared/wwlaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {93344865-74BD-4873-BE65-56539D41A65C} (Earn2Life Bar) - http://earn2life.com/plugin/Earn2Life.cab
O16 - DPF: {9FC5238F-12C4-454F-B1B5-74599A21DE47} (Webshots Photo Uploader) - http://community.webshots.com/html/WSPhotoUploader.CAB
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramewor...o.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/ge...sh/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {D8089245-3211-40F6-819B-9E5E92CD61A2} (FlashXControl Object) - https://mppv2flash3.valueactive.com/32Red/FlashAX.cab
O16 - DPF: {FD0B6769-6490-4A91-AA0A-B5AE0DC75AC9} (Performance Viewer Activex Control) - https://secure.logmein.com/activex/ractrl.cab?lmi=100
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 85.255.115.109 85.255.112.205
O17 - HKLM\System\CS4\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 85.255.115.109 85.255.112.205
O17 - HKLM\System\CS5\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 85.255.115.109 85.255.112.205
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 85.255.115.109 85.255.112.205
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\WINDOWS\
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Darwin Streaming Server - Unknown owner - c:\Program Files\Darwin Streaming Server\DarwinStreamingServer.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe

--
End of file - 8319 bytes


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi Mjh302

Please download *FixWareout* from here:
http://downloads.subratam.org/Fixwareout.exe

Save it to your desktop and run it. Click Next, then Install, make sure "Run fixit" is checked and click Finish.
The fix will begin; follow the prompts. If your firewall gives an alert, (because this tool will download an additional file from the internet), please don't let your firewall block it, but allow it instead.
Then you will be asked to reboot your computer; please do so. Your system may take longer than usual to load; this is normal.
Once the desktop loads please post the text that will open (report.txt)

Next, before doing this write down all the settings, Note that not all system/setups even have these settings, While some connection services will require them.

These instructions are basically for home users.

In the windows control panel. If you are using Windows XP's Category View, select the Network and Internet Connections category otherwise double click on *Network Connections.* Then right click on your default connection, usually local area connection for cable and dsl, and left click on properties. Click the *Networking* tab. Double-click on the *Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)* item and select the radio dial that says *Obtain DNS servers automatically*

Press OK twice to get out of the properties screen and reboot if it asks.
That option might not be avaiable one some systems
Next Go start run type cmd and hit OK
type
*ipconfig /flushdns* 
then hit enter, type exit hit enter
(that space between g and / is needed)

In your next reply, please include these log(s):

** (report.txt)
* HijackThis log (new)*


----------



## Mjh302 (Oct 20, 2007)

Username "Mjh255" - 06/30/2008 0:03:36 [Fixwareout edited 9/01/2007]

~~~~~ Prerun check

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters
"nameserver"="85.255.115.109 85.255.112.205" <Value cleared.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\tcpip\parameters\interfaces\{2A09E543-8561-437D-9335-F933C236FEC7}
"DhcpNameServer"="85.255.115.109" <Value cleared.

Could not flush the DNS Resolver Cache: Function failed during execution.

System was rebooted successfully.

~~~~~ Postrun check 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\~\Winlogon\ "System"="" 
....
....
~~~~~ Misc files. 
....
~~~~~ Checking for older varients.
....

~~~~~ Current runs (hklm hkcu "run" Keys Only)
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"KernelFaultCheck"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\dumprep 0 -k"
"Cmaudio8788"="RunDll32 cmicnfgp.cpl,CMICtrlWnd"
"SoundMan"="SOUNDMAN.EXE"
"SpySweeper"="C:\\Program Files\\Webroot\\Spy Sweeper\\SpySweeperUI.exe /startintray"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Uniblue RegistryBooster 2"="C:\\Program Files\\Uniblue\\RegistryBooster 2\\RegistryBooster.exe /S"
"ctfmon.exe"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\ctfmon.exe"
....
Hosts file was reset, If you use a custom hosts file please replace it...
~~~~~ End report ~~~~~


----------



## Mjh302 (Oct 20, 2007)

I got an error from the dns flush command *Could not flush the dns resolver cache: Function failed during execution

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 12:09:56 AM, on 6/30/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16640)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\netdde.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
c:\Program Files\Darwin Streaming Server\DarwinStreamingServer.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Uniblue\RegistryBooster 2\RegistryBooster.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://google.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://google.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://shell.windows.com/fileassoc/0409/xml/redir.asp?Ext=pdf
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {A5B43A77-4959-4ECE-82DA-D854C67135C4} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {C4C560B5-5B7C-49A3-9633-D0E61CF28C31} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Comcast Toolbar - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-93BE-BE2DF4D9AE29} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMCAS~1\COMCAS~1.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cmaudio8788] RunDll32 cmicnfgp.cpl,CMICtrlWnd
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe /startintray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uniblue RegistryBooster 2] C:\Program Files\Uniblue\RegistryBooster 2\RegistryBooster.exe /S
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM Toolbar - {3369AF0D-62E9-4bda-8103-B4C75499B578} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AIM Toolbar 5.0\aoltb.dll
O9 - Extra button: HP Clipbook - {58ECB495-38F0-49cb-A538-10282ABF65E7} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_extensions.dll
O9 - Extra button: HP Smart Select - {700259D7-1666-479a-93B1-3250410481E8} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_extensions.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {1663B0BC-2CCE-4227-99BB-6E8B34FAC9E4} (COPPDetector Control) - https://drm.bittorrent.com/toaster/activex/COPPDetector.cab
O16 - DPF: {1A1F56AA-3401-46F9-B277-D57F3421F821} (FunGamesLoader Object) - http://gsn.worldwinner.com/games/v47/shared/FunGamesLoader.cab
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.exe.imgfarm.com/images/no...ularScreenSaversFWBInitialSetup1.0.0.15-3.exe
O16 - DPF: {2E28242B-A689-11D4-80F2-0040266CBB8D} (KX-HCM10 Control) - http://hangercam.me.calpoly.edu/kxhcm10.ocx
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {37DF41B2-61DB-4CAC-A755-CFB3C7EE7F40} - http://esupport.aol.com/help/acp2/engine/aolcoach_core_1.cab
O16 - DPF: {42D06124-98A2-47EC-8098-3778B58CE7D5} (SupportSoft External Control) - https://actsvr.comcastonline.com/techtools/dl/Comcast Activation Controls.cab
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} - http://aolcc.aol.com/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1D0C59-5ECC-4028-87F3-482191D2230F} - http://152.1.131.130/activex/AMC.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D86DDB5-BDF9-441B-9E9E-D4730F4EE499} - http://download.bitdefender.com/resources/scan8/oscan8.cab
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - https://scan.safety.live.com/resource/download/scanner/en-us/wlscbase3401.cab
O16 - DPF: {615F158E-D5CA-422F-A8E7-F6A5EED7063B} (Bejeweled Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/v46/bejeweled/bejeweled.cab
O16 - DPF: {64311111-1111-1121-1111-111191113457} - 
O16 - DPF: {6BEA1C48-1850-486C-8F58-C7354BA3165E} (Install Class) - http://updates.lifescapeinc.com/installers/pinstall/pinstall.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1184222438420
O16 - DPF: {745395C8-D0E1-4227-8586-624CA9A10A8D} (AxisMediaControl Class) - http://64.84.107.59/activex/AMC.cab
O16 - DPF: {8A94C905-FF9D-43B6-8708-F0F22D22B1CB} (Wwlaunch Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/shared/wwlaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {93344865-74BD-4873-BE65-56539D41A65C} (Earn2Life Bar) - http://earn2life.com/plugin/Earn2Life.cab
O16 - DPF: {9FC5238F-12C4-454F-B1B5-74599A21DE47} (Webshots Photo Uploader) - http://community.webshots.com/html/WSPhotoUploader.CAB
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {D8089245-3211-40F6-819B-9E5E92CD61A2} (FlashXControl Object) - https://mppv2flash3.valueactive.com/32Red/FlashAX.cab
O16 - DPF: {FD0B6769-6490-4A91-AA0A-B5AE0DC75AC9} (Performance Viewer Activex Control) - https://secure.logmein.com/activex/ractrl.cab?lmi=100
O17 - HKLM\System\CS4\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 85.255.115.109 85.255.112.205
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\WINDOWS\
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Darwin Streaming Server - Unknown owner - c:\Program Files\Darwin Streaming Server\DarwinStreamingServer.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe

--
End of file - 8161 bytes


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi Mjh302



> I got an error from the dns flush command *Could not flush the dns resolver cache: Function failed during execution


Yes, I see this in the report.txt. Lets try this:

Click Start and Run then type *cmd*
in command prompt, type *ipconfig /flushdns*

This should fush your Window DNS cache.

*Run HijackThis, click on "Scan" and check the boxes next to all these items.*

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {A5B43A77-4959-4ECE-82DA-D854C67135C4} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {C4C560B5-5B7C-49A3-9633-D0E61CF28C31} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - (no file)
O17 - HKLM\System\CS4\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 85.255.115.109 85.255.112.205

*Then close all windows, and browsers, except HijackThis. Tell HijackThis to "Fix checked".*

*Next*

Please go *HERE* to run Panda's ActiveScan
Once you are on the Panda site click the *Scan your PC* button
A new window will open...click the *Check Now* button
Enter your *Country*
Enter your *State/Province*
Enter your *e-mail address* and click *send*
Select either *Home User* or *Company*
Click the big *Scan Now* button
If it wants to install an ActiveX component allow it
It will start downloading the files it requires for the scan (Note: It may take a couple of minutes)
When download is complete, click on *My Computer* to start the scan
When the scan completes, if anything malicious is detected, click the *See Report* button, *then Save Report* and save it to a convenient location. Post the contents of the ActiveScan report

In your next reply, please include these log(s):

** ActiveScan report
* HijackThis log (new)*

Also, please let me know how things are running now and if you encountered any problems while you were following the instructions I posted.


----------

